# Noma Haban Murry Snow blower confusion



## Buckwsr (Feb 17, 2011)

Howdy folks! I'm trying to locate some information about a snow thrower, made by Haban for Noma and possibly Murray. It's noma #5705-0500 (I think that's the Murray number too), and Haban number 372-001, serial 457492. I believe it falls under the Murray 3865 models of snow throwers. But for the life of me I can't find any manuals online anywhere for this thing. I found some parts diagrams, but that's it. I'm trying to see if this model is compatible with my 1999 Craftsman Garden tractor. It was suggested to me that this model may be identical to a Craftsman model, except that the Craftsman folks would have assigned their own model number to it. Any ideas you might have would be most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't know if this site is of any benefit to you.
Haban : Haban Tractor Accessories

http://produtools.com/d/manuals.php


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You might take a look at the list along the left side of this page to see if you can find one that'll fit your machine.

snowblowerguide.com | Home


----------

